# Btballon.dll n bluetooth prb



## Akshay (Jan 24, 2006)

I recently purchased compaq presario 2381 model n downloaded bluetooth drivers from compaq website. But on 1st time installation i got an error saying "bttray could not find btballoon.dll" n d applicatn closd & nw aftr reinstals n uninstals d instaltn doesnt cmplete. I hav downloaded d latest drivers. I m using winxp wit service pak 2. Bluetooth device is detectd by xp bt it cnt instal d drivers for it.. Hw do i instal drivrs 4 bluetooth & make it wrk?


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 24, 2006)

u must have got a drivers CD with ur bluetooth dongle, else try searching for ddl file on the net or if u cud wait a little longer like till tomorrow, if i get time i will upload driver cd contents for u and then u can dl em


----------



## Akshay (Jan 24, 2006)

i hv already dwnloaded d dll file frm d net bt dat doesnt hlp. Compaq doesnt provide bluetooth dongle. It comes wit hp integrated bluetooth 4which i have downloaded drivers from compaq site. So now i m lookin forward for d drivers from ur side...


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 25, 2006)

*rapidshare.de/files/11757703/Bluetooth.rar.html

but since ur blurtooth is integrated, i dont think these will be of much help to u but u can give it a try else contact ur vendor about the prob


----------



## Akshay (Jan 26, 2006)

no its stil not wrking. Another prb dat have cum up is dat even memory card readr driver fails to instal. D screen hangs at 0%. Xp detects readr bt doesnt instal the drivers


----------



## Akshay (Jan 27, 2006)

Found the solution.... I uninstalled Service Pack 2 and everything is working fine now... thnx


----------



## TaRGeT (Mar 3, 2007)

thank you for everything
__________
l can't download this file please help me .


----------

